# Congratulations !!! It's A Kelme.



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's a pic of my latest pride and joy.
Needs a few touch ups to the paintwork, but otherwise everythings sound.
But most important of all, it's a great Eddy Merckx frame.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Sweet! Be sure to post pictures of the completed build!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

hawt!

Love the lime green


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

She is a beauty. Welcome to the Kelme club....
EM3


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice.

Have fun with the build!

My Century is not a winter bike!


----------



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Cheers for the replies

I'm really pleased with my Kelme Frame. I wanted an early 90's Merckx frame in Team colours and was originally looking for a 7-Eleven or Motorola frameset. However when I saw the Kelme colour scheme something just clicked with me.

Lime green, Pink, Purple blue and white is not a colour combination I would usually go for but for some reason I think it's really cool.

I've also seen a bike in Weinmann Team colours which looks similar to the Kelme and really liked that one to.

This build may take a while because I want to do a really good job on the paint touch ups and then get some nice Campag Record/Chorus running gear. I'm also finishing off an early 70's Claud Butler restoration that's looking good but needs a bit more work.

When I get stuck in to the Merckx build I'll start posting more pics.

I do like the White Saddle/White Bar Tape combination. I may go for the White Ergolever hoods as well, plus white cabling.

Retro ! Retro !


Nice Forum


:14: :14: :14:


----------

